# First Time Salmon Fishing! HELP!!



## PML1214 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello y'all,

I'm Paul from Michigan and new to this site.

My cousin and I are headed out this Sunday or Saturday for the first time Salmon fishing in Lake Michigan. We will be heading out of Manistee, MI. We would greatly appreciate any tips on trolling speed, colors, where & How. There are a million things online but it would be nice to hear from real people who are into it.

We have just purchased gear for getting started. 
- 21' Crestliner Sportfish/ Humming Bird GPS/Fish Finder
- Cannon Downriggers (2), Manual Crank (Looking at Electric)
- 10lb Cannonballs (Is this Heavy Enough?)
- (2) Rods stacked on each rigger (Diawa Hartland Rod, Sealine Reels)
- (2) Dypsy Rods (GSX Rod, Accudepth Reels)
- Variety of spoons, Jplugs & Flys
- 75lb Stainless swivels, 50lb Fluorocarbon for leaders
- 20lb Big Game on the rigger rods, Braid on the Dpsy rods
- Variety of #1, #0 & Magnum Dypsys
- Variety of flashers (All Spin Doctors)
- Any Suggestions on a Net, looking at Frabill

I think that covers it for the most part.

Thank for any input or suggestions you may have.


----------



## POOR SPORT (Oct 19, 2013)

avoid a net with a round handle, get the longest handle you can find,preferably with a coated net, 12# ball would be a better choice, if you are totally new to this take a charter.


----------



## PML1214 (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you! I am heading out after work to find a net. I have used downriggers for steelhead on my buddies boat 3 times, I have also done a Lake Trout charter or two a few years ago. I know how to set the gear up, being efficient at it will be a whole other story, lol.


----------



## no-fly-zone (Nov 24, 2005)

I just started last year going out of manistee had a great time I'll be slipping the boat there the 25th-sept1st get a couple lead cores or copper I've been told they are hot this year


----------



## livintobefishin (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi Paul, welcome to the site. Wow, I have to say, what I thrill to jump into this like you are doing with your cousin. I certainly don't have a ton of experience, however, her are some of my best tips that can be overlooked:

Sounds like you have 6 rods to account for you and a buddy. I would personally equip yourself with more variety with the rods. I would use one rigger rod on each instead of stacking and instead use that holder to run lead core or a copper wire outside on planer boards. You will be surprised to find how often fish hit on one variety, much less a specific rod. Sounds like you did some binge shopping so don't beat yourself up about this if budget doesn't immediately allow. 

I like 2.4 to 2.7. If your graph doesn't do speed, I have found the $10 navionic smart phone app is a nice alternative. 

Set the drag so a fish can take the line upon a hit, and when you pick it up...just reel, don't yank it. It's not bass fishing and whole I've seen people hook the fish, I've rarely had it where a fish didn't hook itself really well.

A lot of the following are very simple, but foundational to fishing on the big lake (IMO). Not meant to insult by any means at all. 

Let the fish run if it wants to. As much fun as it is, a fresh king at the back of the boat too early can reek havoc. Conserve your energy by reeling only when line is coming in. Keep the tip up high and lead the fish to the middle of the boat. Switch things up if things aren't working. 

Does the boat have a radio? Many times, you can get some information on what's happening out there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PML1214 (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. 

You're right livin, it has been binge shopping, so many things to get.

The boat is new so its equipped with GPS/Fish Finder and whatever else. My cousin just ordered a hand held ship to shore since he's out of room to mount things cleanly (fish finder screens to big, lol).

We currently only have 4 rod holders and the 2 downriggers, we are waiting on pricing from Wilson Marine on the electric downriggers and a rod holder tree set up so that's why I wasn't in a rush to get the copper or lead core.

I will borrow my buddies lead core rods for the weekend, thank you for the advice on that. Next month we will pick up copper or lead core, is there a preference you have? In what order you lay the rods out and let the lines into the water? How many colors should I let out for the leadcore I will borrow?

I have been pretty nervous about if we actually catch a fish, tangling the hell out of the lines so method you use to land them. do you net them head first like other fishing or from the tail?


----------



## westwindgr (Apr 1, 2009)

Ask someone who knows how to fish to go on your boat with you and show you how to fish on your boat. Should be someone with several years of experience. You won't believe what you will learn.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## aroflinger (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the site. Out of my boat I just run 2 riggers with one pole on each then I put a slider on. It is working awesome this year. Usually set one ball 20ft from bottom the other one 10 to 20 ft up from that first ball. The I bounce on bottom one dipsy off each side of the boat. Then I run a 150 copper with a board off each side of the boat. Man it is addicting. This weekend I will be experimenting with flies on the dipsys. Good luck to you guys. Let us know how you do. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## PML1214 (Jul 15, 2014)

What o you mean by planers? do you use line mounted planers? don't they interfere with the dipsy? or do you use a standard pole mount planer like walleye fishing? 

I am assuming you run the rigger poll, then lead/Cu and then Dipsy or do you reverse the dipsy


Sore Eye, I don't know how to use the PM, keeps blocking it. try it again.


----------



## PML1214 (Jul 15, 2014)

How much line should I let out before I attach the line to the rigger clip? Should I be using Fluorocarbon leaders on the lines for Salmon?

Also, when making the slider, how long should it be? Do you attach it with a snap swivel?

Do you run Flashers on the downriggers?


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

If the wind is out of the North you want to be going south when you set up. Get the down riggers set first as they are very quick to set them. Add stackers or sliders as you go. You should have two poles fishing in about 10 minutes or less. Next you will want to set lead cores or dipseys. These poles generally take a little longer to set.


----------



## aroflinger (Sep 4, 2011)

PML1214 said:


> How much line should I let out before I attach the line to the rigger clip? Should I be using Fluorocarbon leaders on the lines for Salmon?
> 
> Also, when making the slider, how long should it be? Do you attach it with a snap swivel?
> 
> Do you run Flashers on the downriggers?


I would let out about 50ft to 75ft clip it to the ball drop it down to your desired depth then hook up your slider. Slider should be about 5 feet in length. Once I made it about 30 feet, had to hand line a 10lb steelie, (no bueno). Live and learn. No you don't have to use a fluorocarbon leader. I just use 20lb mono on everything except dipsys get 20 braid. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## POOR SPORT (Oct 19, 2013)

on your lead core, you can use Mason ready-core go with the 27 lb, one full core & 1 half- core the object being to cover as much of the water column as possible, they fill fall & rise as you turn, get them to the side of the boat w/ an in line board, Offshore OR12 will pull it no problem, rig the board w/ a pigtail swivel in place of the rear clip of the board , place a speed- bead about a half a rod length ahead of your lure swivel, this will prevent the board from bumping the fish & knocking the lure free, never clip the board tothe leadcore line , always to the backing, we have had good luck w/ spin doctors & flys on the cores


----------



## PML1214 (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you Everyone for the help. Its a bit overwhelming, but this is making it quite a bit easier! Looks like I have a few more things to pick up before going out Sat/Sun, off to the store at lunch, lol! Hope fully I'll have some pics to post this weekend or some very entertaining video, lol.


----------



## aroflinger (Sep 4, 2011)

The best thing to do is just go do it. A good thing to do to fill you legal pole limit is hot n tots or wiggle warts. Then 5ft from the lure put a big weight just to help get it down that much further. Don't know the weight for sure but I think 2oz sounds about right. I use the ones that looks like a football and has that rubber piece that runs through it. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## PML1214 (Jul 15, 2014)

How do I make the slider? What type of swivel do I use or do you prefer?


----------



## aroflinger (Sep 4, 2011)

I just use the same swivel that I use for my spoons. I try to get a good quality ball bearing swivel. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mkroulik (Jan 14, 2003)

Personally, If you are going to run a leader, I would start with a heavier main line and a lighter leader. If you use 50lb flouro behind 27lb lead core and 20lb mainline, and something happens, buess what's gonna break. Your main line and then you lose all your lead core and everything else.

Mike


----------



## Supersport18 (Sep 11, 2009)

Robert Holmes said:


> If the wind is out of the North you want to be going south when you set up. Get the down riggers set first as they are very quick to set them. Add stackers or sliders as you go. You should have two poles fishing in about 10 minutes or less. Next you will want to set lead cores or dipseys. These poles generally take a little longer to set.


Leadcores and coppers first, at a fast troll speed. Then dipseys at trolling speed with the drag just loose enough to allow them out slowly. Then downriggers last while dipseys are slowly deploying. Best technique I've found so far. Just my .02 cents worth. North wind or south, doesn't make any difference. I wouldn't set lines heading south if I wanted to fish north, and vice versa. Make as big a turn as other boat traffic will allow and pick your speed up slightly while doing this will allow your boards to track better through the turn. Good luck!


----------

